# Are water changes enough?



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

Are weekly water cahnges enough or do you really have to vaccum the substrate with each water change. I have a fairly deep ~22" tank and is fairly heavily planted which makes it difficult to do a good vaccum job. Is a 15-20% weekly water change and floss change enough without going crazy vaccuming the substrate?

Thx


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ever since going planted, I never vacuum my substrate anymore, as it would disturb the plants roots, etc.

Weekly water changes, and maybe skimming the surface of the substrate to suck up any excess detritus/mulm will be fine.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

davec said:


> Are weekly water cahnges enough or do you really have to vaccum the substrate with each water change. I have a fairly deep ~22" tank and is fairly heavily planted which makes it difficult to do a good vaccum job. Is a 15-20% weekly water change and floss change enough without going crazy vaccuming the substrate?
> 
> Thx


Vaccuum when you can. Don't let it get rediculous. You can vaccuum every other week no problem.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

AquariAM said:


> Vaccuum when you can. Don't let it get rediculous. You can vaccuum every other week no problem.


Not in a densely planted tank.

The upside to the dense planting is that the plants should b able to keep up with the nitrates produced from accumulated wastes - WCs should be able to keep the rest in check.

If your nitrates are getting out of hand, then I'd reconsider stocking/feeding/flow (too low flow won't keep detrius supended long enough to reach mechanical filtration).


----------

